# What stocks are currently in your portfolio?



## AussiePaul72 (28 September 2007)

Hi all,
Just thought it would be interesting to start a thread that allows ASF members to share what stocks currently make up their investing portfolio for those of you that want to share (excuse the pun!!).

My current portfolio consists of the following in order of length of time that i have held them:
SDL
AZS
GBG
ADY
RAU
FNT
As you can see they are all mining stocks and mostly in the exploration stage of development. I'd be the first to admit that i need to work on a more diversified portfolio.....lol..... but obviously with the resource sector booming the way it is currently, i find it difficult to channel my funds elsewhere!! I'd be interested to know what approach others are taking?


----------



## Joe Blow (28 September 2007)

Moved to 'ASX Stock Chat' forum.


----------



## golfmos123 (28 September 2007)

A licorice all sorts of things in my portfolio, in alphabetical order only and in no order of importance we have.....

ACL - has a habit of doubling every year, a nice little biotech co
ACS
AFG - don't start me on this one
AWC - would like to see another takeover bid...
BHP - of course!!  Powering along nicely..
DOW - good stock fallen on hard times.  Can't believe it can stay this low forever
EMR - struggling along of late with dud results.  Better stuff expected shortly
FNT - good recent news, hoping to exit with $$ soon having got in late
GBG
LAF
MSL - got in at the IPO, very good start to life
NXS - see postings in NXS thread
OXR - storming along of late.  Don't know how much juice is left in it tho...
RMI - recent turnaround looks heartening, more +ve ann's needed
SDL
WMT - hanging on for some good news here
WOR - sensational last 6 mths, more to come too by the look of things

Just exited from SNU, CUL, RIO and CSL....

Happy to discuss further if anyone is even remotely interested!!!


----------



## brettc4 (28 September 2007)

The ones I plan on keeping until I am an old gray man:

ANZ
AMP
ARG

Others in my higher risk portfolio:
AAC
AZZ
CUS
DRT
GFF
HHV
NFL - Bought at IPO, biggest mistake every made
PBG

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (28 September 2007)

I update this in my blog as major changed take place. This has correct P&L calculation too, I was using an incorrect formula previously.


----------



## Nyden (29 September 2007)

*Currently holding;*
FNT
ZFX
OXR

*Recently sold;*
ANZ
PDN

Not very diversified, eh


----------



## son of baglimit (29 September 2007)

CURRENTLY HOLD :

NMS - see the thread, says it all
FXJ - reacted too late to the takeover rumours last year, awaiting other approaches from o/s (doubtful) or just hold long term.
CEO - easily worst ever holding, but not too damaging. still waiting to see what they do with their cash from rights issue.

RECENTLY SOLD :

TAH - held since the start, topped up every year for the 1st 10 years, used DRP too, then sold on the perfect day ($18.70 a few months ago) bye bye mortgage.
SYB - in days leading up to scheme meeting, was never going to happen.
MYP - during takeover
TLS - during stupid rise 6 months ago....dud of duds.

_this share thing isnt that hard after all (then remembers 2002-03)_


----------



## Pager (29 September 2007)

I’m a long term investor, some of these stocks ive held for 10+ years, most are more than 12 months, added this year have been SHL, AFG, WPL, I only buy when the market dips, picked up AFG on the last dip end of August.

Sell options against stocks to generate a bit more income which means every so often i get caught out, lost CSL much lower than its current price this year  but used funds to buy WPL at alot lower than its current price .

On the shopping list for the next pullback is PPT. 

Mining/Resources 

BHP
RIO
WPL
ZFX
MGX
EHL

Banking/Finance 

MBL
WBC
AMP
AFG

Industrials/Transport

AIO
AIE
FGE
BXB
TOL

Retail/insurance/gaming/health

CST
SHL
IAG
DJS
TAH
QRS

Listed Funds

BKI
SOE


----------



## shag (29 September 2007)

in order of size
WPL
PDN
BHP
AGM
RIO
BMN
AUZ 

no interest with non miners/energy.


----------



## drmb (29 September 2007)

In my SMSF

AUS.FOUND. FPO [AFI]	Hold forever
ABERDEEN FPO [ALR]	Hold forever
ARGO FPO [ARG]	             Hold forever
BRADKEN FPO [BKN]	Volatile, not moving much lately
BANNERMAN FPO [BMN]	Hold 2-5 years and reassess
CWLTH BANK FPO [CBA]	Hold forever
CONQUEST FPO [CQT]	Spec
DUI FPO [DUI]	             Hold forever
GENERATOR2 GENNOTE2 [GINHA]	Income
GENERATOR 9% NOTE09 [GNAHA]	Income
IMDEX FPO [IMD]	             Hold 2-5 years and reassess (probably overweight)
INTEC FPO [INL]	             Dumb mistake
MXG SITES SITES [MXUPA]	Income
PALADIN FPO [PDN]	(also hold outside smsf) Hold 2-5 years and reassess
STOCKLAND. STAPLED [SGP]	 STOCKLAND. NEW [SGPNA]	Hold forever
TRINITY STAPLED [TCQ]	Hold 2-5 years and reassess (probably very overweight)
VENTRACOR FPO [VCR]	Dumb mistake
WOOLWORTHS FPO [WOW]	Hold forever
ZINIFEX FPO [ZFX]	             Hold 18 months and reassess

Also hold in SMSF Platinum Asia (7% of total), and Aust iconic rare coin collection inc Holey dollar, Adelaide pound, 2 x 1930 penny, and about a doz 1923 1/2d (about 5% of total), cash in Mac CMT, about 6%


----------



## So_Cynical (29 September 2007)

By Value 

*TRY* Troy resources (Gold producer)
*LGL* Lihir gold (Gold producer)
*ENE* Energy developments (Renewable energy..Gas) 
*CPU* Share registry

Interesting seeing what every1s got.


----------



## yuyry002 (29 September 2007)

currently holding 
UMC
WME
NAV
BCI

currently watching 
ATV
DIO
YML
PRU


----------



## AussiePaul72 (29 September 2007)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Hi all,
> Just thought it would be interesting to start a thread that allows ASF members to share what stocks currently make up their investing portfolio for those of you that want to share (excuse the pun!!).
> 
> My current portfolio consists of the following in order of length of time that i have held them:
> ...




Thanks to everyone for sharing so far .... i find it interesting to see where others see value stocks worth investing in. I'm a med-long term investor in general and have concentrated on exploration companies with good long term growth potential.

Just thought i would add a little info on my stocks as most others have:

*SDL* - will cease to exist after merger with GBG after Feb/Mar 2008, potentially huge iron ore project in Cameroon, excellent success story to date as i got on relatively early
*AZS* - good potential in Mexico, i'm sitting just behind on this one but comfortable
*GBG* - excellent potential & just merged with SDL, my timing wasn't the best when i got on this one but in the longterm it shouldn't make much difference
*ADY* - producing iron ore & developing potentially HUGE lithium project, again am sitting just behind on this one but comfortable
*RAU* - developing potentially large tungsten project in N Qld, have done well to date & comfortable with holding
*FNT* - developing some highly prospective projects in PNG & Tasmania, breaking even at present but very comfortable
*AAS* - Forgot to mention this one initially, prefer to forget about it, worst investment by a long shot! I guess everyone has one of these ....lol

I hope others are getting just as much value out of this thread as i am ...ALL THE BEST, HAPPY INVESTING!


----------



## springhill (29 September 2007)

Heres my portfolio as such, more into the long term hold than trading;

WSA strong believer this will be nickel kind in years to come
SDL bought at 18c, happy as a pig in ****, wont be selling anytime soon either
GBG as above, apart from 17.5c part
MEE great potential in this, willing to stick out slow periods, look for
       strong movement early - mid next year
ATV my one true punt, IMO, great historical area for production, strong
      leadership. Recommended strongly by my broker ( tho this may count for 
      sweet f@#k all )

Does this make me a speculator?  lol

other im interested in;
DIO
FXR
EPR
IGR


----------



## ellehcim (30 September 2007)

Here's my mix at the moment:

These make up the vast majority and are all long term positions:

BHP
RIO
WPL
WES
CSL
COH
CBA

The rest is mostly exploration speccys:

YML
BLR 
CRJ
AIM
AZS
ARV


----------



## vishalt (30 September 2007)

Exxon Mobil
Rio Tinto
Seek


----------



## JimBob (30 September 2007)

BHP
WOW
PDN
FWL
CUL

For me!


----------



## bobensero (30 September 2007)

I am a short term trader:
currently UXA (currently down 20%)

recently sold:
IAG
NEM (good thing i did, it seems)
BLD
BLY


----------



## arminius (30 September 2007)

im in for the long term. dont trade.
also mainly interested in minerals/energy

pdn, ags, bom
gbg, roy, plv
dgr, qol, thr
avo, mun, pru
aru, lyc
dye, slx, sla, ede, amu

slx and dye have some of the best brains on the planet.
ede could solve asian polution problem
sla could be anything.
(a lot of coulds, but...)


----------



## ormond (30 September 2007)

Banking & finance
ANZ
WBC 
HFA
TSM

Industrials
CDD
UGL
ALS
FGE
WDS
NFK

Food 
CSS 

Energy
OEX
MEL

Mining
HAV
PDZ
SGX
MML

Information technology
DWS
IRE

Real estate
FKP


----------



## Who Dares Wins (30 September 2007)

I hold:

BYR - disappointing
BYRO
IRM - early days but has potential
TTY - a good Fe company now producing & Michael Kiernan inspires me.
MON - largest land holder in Kalgoorlie area now an Au producer
QOL - Mo production on target to commence early 2008
GYN - ??
WLF - was an IBG holder so got these at IPO
RMG - sold most after good profit. Kept a few for the yrs ahead 

And have recently sold:

AXO - Potential, but had to reduce my exposure last month, wish I hadn't.
ARM - had a tenement in my local area so got onboard at the time
IBG - an absolute meteoric screamer, bless you IBG. 20c IPO to $5.60 in 9 months before the share split. 

WDW.


----------



## DionM (30 September 2007)

I have a bit of a scattergun approach   Some of these I only have $500 worth or so, some I have a few thousand ... dunno why I do that ... I guess I like to have a finger in many pies ...

"Sensible purchases"
BHP
TLS
CGJ
CBA
BLD
ZFX
MAP
BBI
BBW
BBP
TLSCA
CSR

"Funds"
AGF
INES

"Long Term Speculative" (lots of losses here, that's why they're "long term" )
MGO
RMG
TAM
BPO
YML
AAR
MLS
AGM
DYL
APK
MEL
MOBI
FNT
IMI
MKY

"Future blue chippers, maybe"
AOE
NMS
PDN
PSH
FXI


----------



## nizar (30 September 2007)

kennas said:


> I update this in my blog as major changed take place. This has correct P&L calculation too, I was using an incorrect formula previously.




Kennas.
What program are you using for portfolio management?

Looks very nice.


----------



## mick2006 (30 September 2007)

as I was lucky enough to be at close to 100% cash before the last correction, I have only been recently buying back into shares and will be only holding untill signs of the US falling apart again.

currently holding

CIG
EXM
CVN
CVI
MCR
UMC
CBA 
WOW


----------



## DionM (30 September 2007)

nizar said:


> Kennas.
> What program are you using for portfolio management?
> 
> Looks very nice.




Look like MS Excel I think ...


----------



## wipz (1 October 2007)

ABU
ACS
ADY
CBH
CVN
EGO
MLS
SDL
SEA
TAM


----------



## Brengun (2 October 2007)

Due to me already retired (playing with shares is my entertainment) and now partner also retiring, decided to alter portfolio into more income shares. 
CWT,FXI,MLT,NHC,PPT,SHV,SOL.
Recently sold but still on my watchlist: BKI,BKW,BHP,CBA,CHO,CTX,MGW,NAB,SOE,WBC,WPL.


----------



## Sean K (2 October 2007)

nizar said:


> Kennas.
> What program are you using for portfolio management?
> 
> Looks very nice.



 It's just an Excel Spreadsheet. Just make a table, select the data, and choose a graph. Very professional! 

I have other variations with the actual numbers.


----------



## angesangles (15 November 2007)

CBH
BHP
PBL
CGJ
QAN


----------



## Struzball (15 November 2007)

Mainly

WOW
BBI
BHP
MQG
PBL

Lesser amounts in
PDN
AVX

Gee when I put it like that my portfolio seems pretty conservative.


----------



## nioka (15 November 2007)

AAE, ABJ, ADI, AGM, ARW, AOE, AUT, BLG, EDE, ESI, FNT, GRK, LAF, MOS, MDS, MHL, NWR, PRE, TAS, VPE.

Majority of the funds are in AGM, AOE & AUT ( about 60%)  Balance are speccies. This is probably the first time for years I do not hold a dividend paying share. I'll have to think about that,

AOE has improved 300% for me so that is the dividend there. I expect AGM to do the same in the near future. AUT needs a "gusher" which could come yet.
 AAE, ABJ & ARW are recent purchases at low prices all in the green, waiting to benefit from a Rudd win ??
 MHL, FNT & PRE are interesting specs at the moment. Trying to pick a top but not wanting to exit too soon but they are showing good results to date.

 Good thread. Makes you think about the investments. Typed this for interest for muself. Never intended to send it but here goes.


----------



## imajica (15 November 2007)

BEC and WHC are the only two I'm holding at the moment


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (15 November 2007)

Wow, this honesty and transparency is contagious

ABB, AMP, CDR, CXP, FAN, FLT, FWD, GAP, IFM, MTS, NAB, PTM, STW, SHV, TEN, TGR, TIM, TLSCA

This is my rather random menu of mainly growth storys.....and absolutely no mining whatsoever........the last mining stock I owned was TAP for less than its tangible assets...fortunately, it now trades for a little more than its NTA.....Six of these companies make up about 90% of holdings


----------



## Dukey (15 November 2007)

Might as well jump on board
Lots of Coal seamers; Conv gas  & oil. 
ADI, AOE, BURO, CQT, CVN, ESG, MHL, PES, QGC 

AOE and QGC are bottom drawer.  
Everything else I'd class as medium term - though ADI has been a while coming - lost opportunity cost there. but maybe soon ... maybe ... maybe...

No Fe stocks missed out on a swag of $$$ there


----------



## Stan 101 (15 November 2007)

Have been selling out in the last month or so and waiting on the sidelines. Have about 30 shares in a watch list



ANM - Never to be sold. This is to remind me of my hubristic stupidity..TWICE!
CBH - Been very good to me in many a trade, though a reasonable level is always kept for long term growth.
ZFX - Have traded this many a time and have only just rentered
PEP - Everyone needs a speccie..
ARQ - Waiting for a sell on this any day now.




Great seeing the diversity in the portfolio of others..


Cheers,


----------



## Go Nuke (15 November 2007)

This about sums it up.

Holding some dogs, but you get that as a beginner.
ERN is one of my biggest dissapointments at the moment. If it weren't for Uranium becoming popular again and that apparently BMN wanted ERN's area to explore once upon a time, I'd probably get rid of it.


All others include-

*AVX*_Avexa_
*CFE*_Cape Lambert Iron_
*CUV*_Clinuvel_ Dont ask what i paid for it:screwy:
*HLXO*
*IAU* thinking of dumping soon. Going nowhere
*IMI*_I M Medical_
*PDN*_Paladin_this was from the Summit takeover
*ROY*_Royal Resources_

Ive pretty much got Uranium covered. Same with iron Ore.
Tried to pick up some gold with AVO and Helix to a degree.
And mixed in a few Biostocks to diversify.

No more buying for me. Only selling some of these underperformers.


----------



## roland (15 November 2007)

My holdings change from day to day, but here is today's snapshot

China is a Nasdaq stock. Sold NXS and half of ZFX today.

Someone should graph everyone's stock to see what favourites come out.


----------



## SBS (15 November 2007)

This is my first post,so I'm not sure if it's a good thing or not but I'm pretty sure no one else appears to be holding any of the same shares as me.Any way here goes.EQN,COK,BMY,EVZ,URL


----------



## TERRAIN (15 November 2007)

At the moment:-

PBL   Long-term holding
ANZ  Long-term holding
JML  Zinc play
CUL  Spec   ... have traded in and out and hv done v. well 
AZS  Spec
FNT  Spec   .. fingers crossed this delivers 
NWS Undervalued at moment
CGF Growth Stock
MLB Growth Stock
MQG Undervalued at moment
BBW Good yield play + growth prospects
QAN Thought there is more growth in this
AFG Undervalued at moment

20% Miners, 40% Financials...


----------



## dastrix (15 November 2007)

My first week trading

I have

NIB
BHP
KAL
ZFX

Doing ok!


----------



## dj_420 (15 November 2007)

Holding now

PDN
EQN
AVM
MHL

Recently sold last few weeks (before last leg down)

BNB
BOL
BBP
AED
TLM

Recently sold last couple of days (due to quick 5% or so increase)

CAB
AGK
BMN


Currently back to around 75% cash, judging from XAO analysis there is another leg down to go before confirmed bottom.

Still holding my long term uranium miners (PDN, EQN) well and copper!


----------



## AussiePaul72 (15 November 2007)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Hi all,
> Just thought it would be interesting to start a thread that allows ASF members to share what stocks currently make up their investing portfolio for those of you that want to share (excuse the pun!!).
> 
> My current portfolio consists of the following in order of length of time that i have held them:
> ...




G'day fellow ASF members! Good to see this thread is still alive and well. It is interesting to see the make-up of other portfolios and peoples comments about stocks and investment strategies.

Since i started this thread my portfolio has changed a little and below is an update at this moment in time:
*SDL* - Completely out now ... i bought in at 23c and got right out at 80c ... timing was very good looking back!
*RAU* - got in early and then topped up again on its spectacular run ... it had a correction today but i'm in for the med-long term and i still believe we are in for an exciting month ahead with lots of drilling results due!
*AZS* - seems to have settled at 18-20c for the time being... i'm sitting patiently as there seems to be lots of potential ... announced today that they will list on TSX
*GBG* - a little disappointing recently from a SP point of view .... still very good fundamentals ... and i'll wait patiently to be rewarded
*FNT* - Huge copper deposit at Kodu in PNG ... currently in trading halt pending news ... possibly CMS? .... here's hoping for a very positive announcement to kick the SP along .... many other projects in exploration stage
*ADY* - lots of potential with a very exciting world class lithium project being developed, also iron ore
*EXM* - got in at 3.3c and with volume and interest growing quickly with upcoming drill results in a few weeks ... this is one that IMHO could have extremely good potential in the near future
*MHL* - my most recent buy at SP of 5.2c ...have been watching since low 3's but didn't have funds at the time to purchase ... however, lots of potential with this one also .... early days ... close to a significant announcement in terms of JV partner for oil and gas exploration ... also has uranium projects

Keep the thread going .... thanks all for for sharing!


----------



## Bushman (15 November 2007)

This is fun. 

So mine are miners plus a property trust - some foolish, some worthwhile. 

EXM - underpinned by 530k ounces of gold. Drilling at the moment. Hoping that modern exploration techniques will throw up some whopper grades and JORC can be firmed up to 2m + ounces. Some cash, lots of shares on offer. Current trading range of 3.1c to 3.7c seems fair value for the moment. 

IIG - so speculative it hurts. Will be out of this quick as a flash if it turns. If they do hit some 'bonanza' grades as per last ann, cap is very low, neighbours are powerful and this has potential. 

AGM - no brainer to me at a time when nickel is $25k plus. Will be producing in 6 months. Great potential to extend Ni resource. Geothermal is interesting. Long term hold. 

QOL - see above, lose geothermal, replace Ni with moly. Another long term hold. But where is the mining lease? When that is granted it should be re-rated. 

MDX - chased my last pipe dream. But Fe and Au has been found plus rights/options at 10c. No reason to sell and rights issue allows me to average down. 

CNP - a truckload due to company share plan so no choice. Out of favour due to sub prime. Bad time to be a fund manager with 60% of your assets in the States. Will be back given it has a yield of 7%.

Recently sold but looking to get back in:
NGF - 27c to 46.5c. Looking to become the 4th largest Aussie miner. 
VRE - bought hastily thinking it was the next NGF. Worried about cashflow. If cash can be resolved, will be a good thing. 
GBG - out of favour. Longer term prospect. Wanted to top up QOL. 
FNT - if Kodu gets the go ahead, I will load up the truck. Politics is a dirty game. 
CUY - Wanted to top up on QOL. Next U producer god willing.
POL - spooked by environmental concerns plus cap raising. Just started drillling. Monster potential.
AZS - great ground, good drill results, TSX listing, low cap. Smashed by the August correction and never recovered. Want some JORC to be delineated.


Mistakes - LML, PSP, AIM...more to come. Not saying they aren't any good. Hopefully I wont be adding IIG to this list. 

On my watchlist:
KAL, PRC, RVR, SEG, TLM, RML, PDM, DYL, CTS and blue chips (BHP, WOW)  when I get tired of trying to beat the market.


----------



## Ben L (16 November 2007)

In order of value

ZFX
WBC
BSL
CTX
MRE


----------



## Wilson! (16 November 2007)

I hold:


KAL
KALO (heaps)
CVN
EMS
BHP
CDS
CUL
NWE

And a few others

Regrets: 
Not buying:


GUJO at 15c a few months ago (Now 511c or something crazy)
WPG at 70c a few months ago, when I read shares mag and a good article on it (now $1.75 or so)

Also regret selling too early on good stocks when they announce, only to see the price twice or more what it was, weeks or months later...


----------



## 2BAD4U (16 November 2007)

Long term

WBC
BHP
SGP

Short - Mid term

MHL
CIG
MON

(and got an eye on WTE, AGX & CAZ at the moment)


----------



## Lert (16 November 2007)

OK.. my SMSF .. I dont trade much but reasonably happy with the last 2 years..

ADI  .. Doubled my holding the other day. Need good news from Texas 
AIO  .. Resulted from owning TOL. Stapled securities too much trouble 
ANZ .. Ah well.. what can I say. Long term 
ARQ .. Hey, I'm a west aussie.. Canning basin may come good
ASB .. All the oil money has to be spent somewhere 
ASL .. Someone will always need a driller 
BHP .. Got them at $20 
IWL .. Going to be turned into 'which bank?' shares
JBM .. Got them for $7.70, Extrata will give me $23 
MCR .. In at 75c, what more can I say.. 
MCU .. Was emitch, going ok (I think) 
MND .. So, I'm from WA 
RDS .. In at IPO 
RIO .. Got both bases covered 
SEN .. My major failing.. still confident in the long term 
SGB .. Another bank, better than ANZ but. 
TAP .. Still waiting 
TOL .. Another long termer 
WPL .. O&G have not been kind to me yet. not that I've lost money 
ZFX .. They owe me $16.50.. the divy was nice but.. 

After 2 years I'm less stressed about the whole business than when I started which is good.. Thanks to all for their thoughts..


----------



## moneymajix (16 November 2007)

_I will mention some that look OK for sooner or later -_

*ATV* - gold
Production in 2008. 
People behind this have had outstanding success with past ventures.
Under the radar a bit due to operations being in Nova Scottia.

*AYR* - gold
I think I should have more.

*CXYO *- UCG
My goodness, this stock can really move up very nicely or down, down!
Sold some. Hold some.

*EXM *- gold
Holders waiting for drill results (maybe next month?).

*HDN *- coal, garnet etc 
Sold most but holding some for longer-term. Lots of potential. China is now a net importer of coal!

*JMS* - iron ore, gold, nickel, uranium...
Excellent tenements. Has to deliver sooner or later. Been board changes recently.

*MEO* - oil and gas
Important drill results next week.

*MMB* - nickel-copper-PGE (Platinum Group Elements) 
Hold a small amount. Has been some recent good anns. from Canada. 
Waiting for more! 

*MMR* - oil and gas
Sold and made some money on the last spike. Bought back in as sp. dropped.

*PSP* - iron ore and gold 
Long time coming but I think we will get there in the end.

*PYM*  - oil and gas
Operations in the US so maybe under the radar. Ann. commerial quantities of oil recently. Expectation of higher sp. in due course!

*UOG* - Uranium, oil and gas
I expect good things.


----------



## Gspot (16 November 2007)

Cashing out a bit, but still holding;

ADI- patience required
CUL- holding profit only
CTS- in, out, back in
JMS- same as above, in today
INL- my biggest mistake
PEN-2nd biggest mistake
MHL- doubled holdings, all still there
MDX- will happily hold
SRZ- holding, looking for out
VCN-not good, but in the know

Recently sold SDL,YML and ACS

Looking at AWC as my blue chip in these dodgy times.


----------



## SilverDollar (17 November 2007)

Wow! I am a bit amazed at the number of stocks people carry. I could only keep up on news for about 5 max.

Current: HLX, ADY, WDT(NZX)
Recent Exits: EVZ

I don't visit here much but this is quite interesting I think.


----------



## tayser (17 November 2007)

Zilch.

AUD/JPY goes in and out every day though


----------



## lazyfish (17 November 2007)

Aqr - Company looking for 50-200MT low grade moly, positive drill results. JORC statement coming soon (DEC I think).

Azs - Bought this as a newbie and still holding it. Well at least I am not losing money on it. Moly grades seem infeasible and might exit after tsx listing.

Azz - Short term play. Been trading this for fun.

Bas - Got a parcel just in case the sp goes too high too soon. Drilling of company maker prospect in March 2008 confirmed.

Cfe - Um, what do I say, been holding this for a while now, still sitting on a horrible loss, bought some more last friday.

Fnt - Bought a bit for fun so I can stay interested in what is going on. Worth the risk if the license incense is granted

Fwl - Bottom drawer stock, regardless of whether I still hold this in future, I wish the company good luck. Australia needs this kind of innovative company.

Hdg - Moly and Uranium play. Very high grade U rock chip from Sweden, good moly prospect (195m @ 0.0715% Mo) and quite a bit of cash for a small company. 2 prospects for the price of 7 million. Currently drilling Moly prospect.

Ipm - Incredibly low PE, with upsides to come from horizontal drilling. Gas prospects to come.

Mco - Lots of high grade gold (expecting a few million ounces), family run company. Company owns a drilling fleet.

Oel - Initially for gas prospect in Turkey (JV with IPM), now they just seem to have lots of good grounds, large cash flow from 2008.

Sar - Find me another gold company with around 80M market cap in which the MD spent 2.5 million dollars buying his own shares, has 2Moz of low grade gold, and owns a plant worth at least 60M. DFS going well.

Tfc - Might have bought this too early. Company has secured more land and I am expecting a bigger program (so more profit) this year.

Recent sold

Ayr - Vietnam partner seems too weak to push the paperwork through. Will buy back in weakness.

Cgm - Sold because this was my largest holding and I was short of cash to play. Will buy back later.

Rml - Fat prophet scared me and I sold. Will buy back in weakness.


----------



## strayda11 (17 November 2007)

Outstanding thread. I'll add my two cents 

Hold: 

ADY- lithium and I/O. Will be v. interesting start 2008 when they split. 

BMN- drilling results expected in next few months. This has every indication of being a monster.

NWE- royalty on Puffin, lease adjoining field. Good, well connected management, and interesting North Sea prospects soon to be drilled.

AED- future blue chipper, a few issues to sort through in the meantime

TZL- overweight, by far biggest holding. Think it has enormous potential- M & A activity, and a NASDAQ listing date aren't far away

BURO- 2/2 successful drills, low market cap, price drifted way off highs due to lack of interest/problems with drills. Drilling big target now-and funds for many more drills in next 6 months. 

TEXO- similar to BUR. Number of drills planned next 6 months, good acreage

GGP- management starting to deliver on promises. High oil prices, and leases look like they have good potential

QOL- just granted mining lease, producer by mid 2008, shouldn't require further dilution. Moly prices look strong for 2008 onwards

ROY- expect drilling results from prospects adjoining GBG's before xmas. New uranium prospects acquired in US look to have good potential

What I would like to get into (if funds allowed):

PYM- undervalued, management have assembled good drilling prospects for next 6-9 months. Just struck oil- yet to be determined how much. 

OEL- massive potential in Argentina/Philippines. Good recent acquisition- and JV with IPM looks good

IPM- low P/E, good prospects, off the radar

What I recently sold: 

RAUO- unbelievable run, held from 1.5c, sold at 15c well away from the top!

MON- stopped out, good long-term potential but recent announcements make me wary

SDL- got in early, sold out happily, uncertain long term prospects, high infrastructure costs, and there is going to be LOTS of new iron ore production on the market from AGO, MMX, RIO, BHP, FMG, GBG, and thats only in Australia

Cheers


----------



## insider (17 November 2007)

I hold BMN and CTS... That is it


----------



## w.m.buch@bigpond (17 November 2007)

mhl only, recently out of mei (dog from fat profits ) aed(possiblr re-enter) nervous of market at moment


----------



## Julia (17 November 2007)

lazyfish said:


> Cfe - Um, what do I say, been holding this for a while now, still sitting on a horrible loss, bought some more last friday.



Lazyfish, when you say you are already sitting on a horrible loss, just wondering why you bought more?

Is there some fundamental basis for thinking the stock is going to turn around?


----------



## eMark (17 November 2007)

AGS - See PDN's comment.
IRM - Got in 30 % below it's recent all time high. Holding.
JMS - Holding since March. Things are finally starting to look interesting.
PDN - Can't believe I didn't get out when it recently hit my break even. Long term believer I guess.

Frustrating year. Lots of lessons learnt.


----------



## Blackchip (17 November 2007)

sort term boom stocks:
DYOR, have a look at ACS, had excellent ANN. on friday, set to become a very traded stock, for the next trading day checkout ACS, 

Highlights
The second stage of beneficiation testwork on the Katanning Project has produced high quality
iron and vanadium concentrates.
Mine Hill concentrate: 62.8% Iron & 1.89% vanadium pentoxide
Red Hill concentrate: 61.9% Iron & 1.94% vanadium pentoxide
The concentrate quality compares well with other titanomagnetite projects. Titanomagnetite is being
increasingly accepted as a source of iron ore in the steelmaking industry.
The vanadium content and low levels of deleterious elements in the concentrate is also comparable
to the concentrates at leading South African vanadium operations.
The testwork also showed that more than 70 per cent of the titanium can easily be removed from
the Katanning titanomagnetite, which potentially increases its suitability for use in steelmaking. A
high titanium tailings fraction will be further tested to assess the possibility of recovering ilmenite
as a by-product.
Importantly, the testwork indicates that excellent mass recoveries and concentrate quality can be
achieved at a relatively coarse grind size (300 microns). By contrast, conventional magnetite projects
require energy intensive fine grinding (typically finer than 45 microns).
Data have now been received from a high resolution aeromagnetic survey over the entire Katanning
project, covering a total area of more than 720 square kilometres. The magnetic data is being
processed and interpreted to generate drill targets. Drilling at Katanning is anticipated to commence
around January 2008.


----------



## lazyfish (17 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Lazyfish, when you say you are already sitting on a horrible loss, just wondering why you bought more?
> 
> Is there some fundamental basis for thinking the stock is going to turn around?




Hi Julia, I can't say the stock is turning around based on some fundamental analysis. I just think it's cheap at this price. IMHO fundamentally, CFE really hasn't changed much at all. They still have all the resources, plus now they have upside from nearby tenements. Price of iron ore is also expected to go up. CFE is now priced (fully diluted) at less than 1 per cent of the in ground value. They are located in a good region, the only issue that I know is that they will probably be forced to construct their own jetty. They lost Ding, so it might take them longer to get into production. Not a big problem for me as I don't see iron ore price coming down in the foreseeable future.


----------



## habs (18 November 2007)

ago - iron ore - cashflow with record prices starting next year...MoU with fortesque for railway access... also has substantial port access.

bci - iron ore - MoU with Fortesque with the railway and looking forward to resource upgrade next march... not too many shares on offer.

oel - oil - fundamentals are excellent, and the galic deal will be awesome for cashflow next year!

mhl - oil and uranium - spec - see what happens...

tmr - gold and copper - will have 4 operational mines in the next 2 years or so, 2 gold mines should be producing 60,000 and 100,000 oz a year each... good potential.

if i had more cash... bnm, neptune is interesting, aoe , tty,


----------



## BlingBling (18 November 2007)

DIO - still accumulating very cheap now I think.
AZS - Bought in the on lows of the august doom and gloom and hold. Gold and silver.. as well as recent upgrades in Moly grades .. 
SUN - Long term hold, good div yield and think is fairly cheap at the moment.
AXT - Have been buying up at recent lows. Have high hopes for this baby.

Got out of IAG recently. think it's a great company but management needs some changing. Will be keeping an eye on it as I think there is potential for big improvements once we see Hawker replaced.

BBG - Sold out at $18.
Looking at getting back in soon. Fundamentals are strong and geting better, has been hit by the US dollar.


----------



## chewy (18 November 2007)

In order of holding size (new to investing so all bought in the last 3-months).


CVN - going great guns. Hitting lots of oil in Tailand
TTY - going great too. Currently shipping Hematite iron ore from the Northern Territory
TMR - pretty much sitting on my buy-in SP but has fantastic med-long term potential (in production copper and expanding and developing gold).
GDY - looking very positive. Geothermal in South Aus. Probably biggest potential of any stock I have ever seen - if it all works out.
MSB - Biotech using adult stem cells that they grow millions of in the lab (off the shelf style product). Heals bone fractures and heart damage. Will have to wait for stage 2 tests but all indications are it works very well. 
MGX - has risen awesomely in last few months. Currently shipping Hematite iron ore from WA
BHP - yeah boring but strong
LGL - has risen well lately. Biggest gold mine/resource in the world (i think?). 


Overall I am pretty happy with this bunch. I am well ahead from my buy-in even with the market choppiness. Hope I am not getting lulled into a false sense of security with beginners luck...

Oh - I also did have a holding of CFE which I reevaluated and sold off for a small loss and put what I got into topping up on CVN - so thats well in to profits again now. The fact that CFE management's earlier comments were bending the truth came out in their latest report. I still think they have great potential - so close to port - but can't help wondering if there is some other undisclosed issue. 

Interested in others thoughts or criticisms regarding the portfolio as I am new to investing.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (18 November 2007)

Chewy, I'll give you a few thoughts on your approach and stocks if you like and of course feel free to take or leave.....you can see my current holdings on an earlier page so you can pretty much see where my money is...but of course it takes many different eggs to make an omelate or whatever the saying is...

I'm guessing you are in your 20's and excited to throw some risk capital out there and that's all for the good cause more Aussies should have the balls to manage their own portfolio themselves.......Having said that, I look at your portfolio just like many others on this site and I get a coronary........you got biotech and you got mining.......you should be aware of the risk profile straight up....I see a lot of people talking about mining stocks being long term.....the fact is they are cyclicals and the risk profile is massive.

Funny enough, last few years have been the time for cyclicals and mining and there really is nothing that can make more money in a short time......so many on this site would testify to.....the fact is that I love risk myself but only risk I can manage...I don't buy many 'risky' stocks but then I'm always fully invested and with a margin loan.

My point is, read up on investment, I recommend the classic text like "One Up on Wall Street" and invest your capital in accordance with your knowledge and experience....make no mistake, your cyclicals could make you a friggan million dollars but you still would not know how to keep the money once you got it.  Anyway, hope that makes some sense and best for your wealth


----------



## Julia (18 November 2007)

lazyfish said:


> Hi Julia, I can't say the stock is turning around based on some fundamental analysis. I just think it's cheap at this price. IMHO fundamentally, CFE really hasn't changed much at all. They still have all the resources, plus now they have upside from nearby tenements. Price of iron ore is also expected to go up. CFE is now priced (fully diluted) at less than 1 per cent of the in ground value. They are located in a good region, the only issue that I know is that they will probably be forced to construct their own jetty. They lost Ding, so it might take them longer to get into production. Not a big problem for me as I don't see iron ore price coming down in the foreseeable future.




Hi Lazyfish,
Thanks for the explanation.  I'm not being critical but am just really interested when people buy more of a stock which has been going down for several weeks.  
So if you think it's cheap now, it will be even cheaper if it loses, say, another 10 cents, so will you buy even more then?


----------



## lazyfish (18 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Hi Lazyfish,
> Thanks for the explanation.  I'm not being critical but am just really interested when people buy more of a stock which has been going down for several weeks.
> So if you think it's cheap now, it will be even cheaper if it loses, say, another 10 cents, so will you buy even more then?




Hi Julia, If nothing has changed, or the story has gotten better, it's very likely  I don't gamble, but I think it's similar to a roulette game where you double your bets on a colour until it hits. Except in this case I do believe the odds are slightly in my favour.


----------



## Tribesman (19 November 2007)

I have one individual stock with substantial amount of shares:

Medium term 2/3 years . Double or treble.

 *APK (Auspower)*


----------



## chewy (19 November 2007)

Thanks Rainmaker I appreciate the comments. I have read about a dozen investment books lately and agree with you in general. I am only 30 and only have about 25K to start investing in (which I could cope with losing in a worst case senario). My plan is to double, triple, 10-bag it relatively quickly, with a fairly high risk approach - and then mellow it out and take a safer long term approach once there is actually a decent amount of money there.

I know I have mostly mining stocks at the moment but my research tells me that once countries start industrialising they very rarely stop until its done. With the massive populations of China and India both industrialising at the moment I can see a lot of upside in mining for quite some time yet (possibly the biggest/longest boom ever seen in Aus), so I am happy to ride that train for now. 

I also have a couple of energy stocks (CVN and GDY). I also understand the high risk of biotechs but I only hold one (MSB), and it has potential for huge returns.


----------



## ekman (19 November 2007)

my total holdings are about $55k and i as a rule do not hold more than $5k in any one stock. I have a mix of fin, biotech, mining. I have bought some at their high prices thinkign that they have turned and ar eabout to have a run good run only to see them falter 
AMP - LT
TLS - LT
MLB - LT
BPT - LT
AOE - LT
RIO - LT
SUN - LT
CIY - M TO ST
RMS - M TO ST
TLM - LT bought at the higher price
BLR - LT cause bought at the higher price
PDN - LT
ELX - LT cause bought at the higher price
ITD - LT cause of heay loss so far
ACL - LT
Your thoughts on any the above would be appreciated


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (19 November 2007)

Chewy, good to see you are on your way and aware of what you are doing....I too think the China story is running and going to run longer than people expected and stay in touch with the game you are playing with such stocks.....it does really appear to be about the China story and many investors are on board wanting above average returns........since the Western consumer supplies much of the demand for this story, and the Western consumer is showing some type of stress, we will all keep an eye on this space....

For me, I guess unconsciously I'm following a 'barbell strategy', I don't want any cyclicals but I'm well aware of the prosperity this boom is bringing to many Aussies and how that spreads across the less 'sexy' sectors.........for example, some guys on this site have drawn attention to a stock with has massive exposure to the mining boom, but is not in a mining related business........it is currently valued, if you can believe it at close to a PE of 2........I'm stalking a ten bagger too and I like my chances on little gem


----------



## chewy (19 November 2007)

and that little hidden gem is?   just out of interest of course


----------



## barnz2k (19 November 2007)

basically finance and resources.. not that exciting. 

SGB - nice and steady
NAB - almost back to highs
MQG - who knows whats going on haha! Still wish id sold mbl @ 100!
BNB - holding and waiting
BHP - in at 22 and bought again recently
GTP - Biggest loss, hoping for a rise before selling
VBA - Slow and steadily down, even good news isn't boosting it.


----------



## intheblack (19 November 2007)

Though I have only been in the market for about a year, I have a long-term perspective and currently hold (from most to least):

STW (ASX200 index fund)
ARG
BHP
WOW
WDC
CBA
MBL

Adding CHO and/or MLT in the near future as I would like to concentrate more on LICs for their share purchase plans/rights issues.  Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (19 November 2007)

Chewy, check out the FDY thread......you'd like it, it's risky...heheh....or at least it must be cause its so damn cheap....I'm certainly not looking the gift horse in the mouth


----------



## evwatkins (19 November 2007)

Hey guys these are my holdings, taking the iron ore boom for a ride.


*ARH* - have made a hefty profit, will hold for long term upcoming ann should be awsome.

*POL* - got in on high, has dropped a lil will hold for long term.

*LML* - Another one ill hold until i make some profits

*JRV* - Biggest loser of my portfolio, hoping the 'Young project' pulls through


these are in order of largest to smallest holding


----------



## james99 (19 November 2007)

BUYER BEWARE! Au stocks as follows:

Mee; Mpo; Pnn; Ssn; Stu.

Clearly I like the last half of the alphabet.


----------



## snorer (19 November 2007)

I began my portfolio basically as a high risk in late May, these are my current holdings

AGM
AIM
AZS
CIG
CNM
CUL
DIO
FNT
INL
JRV
LNC
MPO
MUR
RMG
RMI
SMA
TLS
TLSCA

Also bought and sold GGY and 50% LNC at good return, 

Phweeewwww, thats better
Cheers


----------



## tronic72 (23 November 2007)

Recently sold all my stocks but am currently looking to buy the following:

PEM
AFG
BOL
TWR


----------



## tieyouup (23 November 2007)

AFI
ANZ
ARG
ASX
ATN
BHP
CBA
CMO
CSM
IAU
QBE
RIO
TCL
TKG
TTS
VLA
WBC
WPL
Mostly blue chip with some wild cards thrown in that ive held for years


----------



## jeffTH (27 November 2007)

My current portfolio is -
BHP 
CFEO (options $0.277 31/10/08)
CTN + 20,000 rights to take up @ $1.75
EQN
KZL
MAH
MCR
MGX
ZFX

From past posts I could end up with heaps of criticism being almost all mining, cyclical, risky etc.  However I attempt to hold stocks for at least 12 months and benefit from 50% discounted cgt.
As an exercise, I revalued my portfolio of 1/7/2005 at current prices and my investment is now up by $150k (at cost) and at sell by $300k.  Incidentally, of the 15 stocks I held on 1/7/2005, BHP is the only one I hold now.

I am quite happy and waiting for a takeover of ZFX.


----------



## Diewlei (27 November 2007)

Am surprised at the amount different comps some folks have in their portfolio.  For me it's more simple.

HSBC in Hong Kong been holding and accumulating fopr years
EPG held for a few years but taken profit on occassion.
ANU in there since IPO

I also hold a couple of European REITs.

I just stay away from USA


----------



## justjohn (27 November 2007)

ABQ-food franchiser owns cooky-man ect up over 30% on this 
ANG-mining engineering company up some 60%
BPT-my oil play
GBG-
MAP-long-long-long time favourite div play
MQG-average$69 when fell sharpley from $100-$59 a few months ago
MRE-mining div play
SDG-an Australian and overseas building company
SGB-steady banking stock 
WES-acquired bunnings and coles plus coal mining L/T
ZFX-:horse::dunno:a lot of us own this heres hopingL/T good div


----------



## The Mint Man (27 November 2007)

Currently own:
*BDG* Sonny Bill William (SBW) Stupid Bloody waste
*VPE* waiting for them to prove up some more on top of recent gas finds with BOW energy, I also like their play in Greenearth, with labor in now this could be good.
*OSH* bought about a year ago, very happy with this one 40% up.
*MQG* largest holding, bought today @ $75.5, got off to a great start!

Cheers


----------



## Nyden (27 November 2007)

*Currently own:*
OXR - Doing reasonably well as per usual.
ZFX - Painful watching this one!
BHP - Just bought this today, already a 1% gain, not bad  Was actually a rather difficult choice finally deciding to buy into it, especially with this current business of RIO.

*Recently sold:*
FNT - Fantastic move selling that, as it went on a 3 day plummet afterwards! Never re bought, decided to shift to more solid stocks in these uncertain times


----------



## winanga (28 November 2007)

That's your entire portfolio Nyden?  I thought I was agressive with 40% resources, but whoa, respect to a true believer!


----------



## Nyden (28 November 2007)

winanga said:


> That's your entire portfolio Nyden?  I thought I was agressive with 40% resources, but whoa, respect to a true believer!




I held ANZ for a while, it put me off the financial sector : I believe commodities are a relatively safe place to be, due to China. I put the money where it's hot 

The way I see it, if Commodity stocks take a hit - that's indicative of the wider economy slowing...which means all stocks are going to be suffering. From retailers, to banks. So, I'd rather be in a position that at least has high growth


----------



## Fleeta (28 November 2007)

Interesting thread - i've got a fair bit in PCG and COA which is essentially cash, so here is my portfolio - kind of not happy to have this much cash on the sidelines! Anyone else holding more than 50% in cash??

NMS	Neptune Marine Services	13.60%
GMI	Global Mining Investments	12.36%
MGX	Mount Gibson Iron	             3.96%
FDY	Findlay Securities	             3.74%
MFF	Magellan Flagship Fund	3.35%
AED	AED Oil	                          2.37%
RAU	Republic Gold	             1.52%
RCO	Royalco Resources	             1.48%
BTC	Biotech Capital	             0.69%
MPI	Mark Sensing	             0.37%
TOTAL SHARES		             43.44%


----------



## awg (3 December 2007)

First, have held long term, in order of size

BHP
CBA
AFIC
WOW
SGB
ASX
Toll
MBL
Telstra
IAG (got them thru demutualisation for nix)
Bluescope


Stocks I have bought strongly in last 18 mths, in order of size

BHP
WPL
Newcrest
Rio
Oxiana
ASX
News corp (my worst performer)
T3
LGL
WOW
WES
HVN
WTF
HMC
NIB (got thru demut for nix)
AIO (spun off Toll)

Cash currently 8%
AUS shares 80%
Have also MINs in OS shares and property trusts.
All mostly held in Super.

Returned 36% last financial year on the shares, including realised and unrealised Capital gain, Dividends & Imputation, after tax.

Am happy with them except News and IAG, Telstra has been poor, but come good this year


----------



## ithatheekret (5 December 2007)

I don't personally own these , in fact I have very little in my name . But holdings I have purchased are :

IPL 

ORI since 4.75 including calling in option ( $4B cash turnover per annum  ) last entry double digits .

NAB ( recent )

FMG eons ago 

RIO ( BHP recent exit )

SUN 

MCC

CEY

APN

ZFX since low dollars ( exited )

AXA last entry at $5+ twice

QBE looking to exit and divert funds elsewhere .

Currently looking at SGB


----------



## Lucky_Country (5 December 2007)

bhp
era
wpl
mon
pen
adi


----------



## michael_selway (5 December 2007)

justjohn said:


> ABQ-food franchiser owns cooky-man ect up over 30% on this
> ANG-mining engineering company up some 60%
> BPT-my oil play
> GBG-
> ...




Lol i love your emoticons lol

*CEY
FLX
GCL
ANG
KCN *

thx

MS


----------



## Ken (5 December 2007)

AXT - held since float, olympic damn discovery bring it on

ARG - boring, done nothing held from $7.90, but 14% returns for 25 years i will take that

ANZ - bought August 10 in the $25's, looks undervalued compared to peers, good dividend, no reason to sell.

AIO - bought today, $7.13 - wanted some infrastructure, and i sold MIG as it has reached my target price yesterday

PEM- bought for the undervalued factor, have purchased from $3.93 right down to $2.85, Average price $3.35, 2008 i am looking for $5.00, 2010, $10....

ZFX - boguth for dividend, and takeover factor at $13.97 - holding on margin.

RRT - bought a couple at 71.5 cents, for the 15% dividend, and the undervalued factor.

TLSCA- held since prospectus, waiting for m free shares, been my best performer in the blue chippers.

COE- cooper energy - held since Smart magazine told me to buy 12 months ago, go coops

OXR - copper say no more

bhp -no comment

rio tinto- iron my ore please.

Nab - i work there.... soo


----------



## uhu (6 December 2007)

Now:

OXR
ZFX
Solarworld
Apple

and i will buy (again) ABB LTD (swiss company, not the australian one), when my money will be in my account

and I am thinking:
Google
Garmin
Posco
Mcafee

(but only one)


----------



## patrick (6 December 2007)

One account holds and I trade from this one fairly regularly:
CVN
BRM 
IMI
AIM
AZZ

My other consists of things I hold on to for a lot longer:
NAB
BHP
HSP
MTS 
IBA
TSE
ROC
TLS
WBC- My biggest holding. My dad bought Perth building society when i was just a lad, they were bought by Challenge Bank, who were then bought by Westpac. I've had them on dividend reinvestment ever since and they just keep growing. Not bad for something I didn't have to pay for!


----------



## Aargh! (6 December 2007)

OXR
AED 
CUO
KZL
KSX
ICP
TMR 
EXM
MLX
JMS
CVN
RAU


----------



## Kauri (6 December 2007)

Mainly IVC... with all of this volatility in the markets they are bound to pick up business..   
Cheers
........Kauri


----------



## So_Cynical (6 December 2007)

Kauri said:


> Mainly IVC... with all of this volatility in the markets they are bound to pick up business..
> Cheers
> ........Kauri




LOL  INVOCARE LIMITED (IVC) Principal Activities Provider of funerals, burials and cremations. 

Nice chart.


----------



## noobs (6 December 2007)

ede
edeo
avx
hlx
hlxo
jms
mhl
nms
taso
bta
vms
vmso

A spec stock portfolio - goes without saying!


----------



## sunboy (7 December 2007)

Nice stocks in your portfolio.
The biggest part in my portfolio is the solar company Solco (SOO), which should profit from the new government, new managers and the tendency to go away from oil to alternative energies. Still cheap at the moment.
Good luck for the next year for everybody.


----------



## austek (7 December 2007)

stocks for a SMSF

CIG      getting tired holding it
SWK
CVI
NMS
BEC     daughters name
WTP    owes me nothing
WOR
SEK     owes me nothing
RIV      owes me nothing
FMG     owes me nothing
AOE
AWE     short term only

would like to get hold of AGY at right price


----------



## grace (7 December 2007)

My family
AAX
BHP
BRM
CAB
CVN
FRS
GIR
LNC
LYC
MLB
ORI
TTS
TZL

MY name
AAQ
AGM
ANZ
CRJ
CTS
ESG
FER
IMA
MMX
MON
MTS
NAV
ORI
QGC
SXP
WPL
I have been investing for 12 months (apart from TTS my very long term hold from the Unitab float). I have made a lot of mistakes, and hope to learn from them!  I would also like to buy AQA and LEI.


----------



## chewy (7 December 2007)

Well i see CVN in there and if you've held that for the last 12 months that is not a mistake! 600% profit  and a long way stopping


----------



## Bowey (7 December 2007)

Currently the following, but changes regularly.

AAR
ACS
KAL
EXM
JMS
RAU
MHL


----------



## grace (7 December 2007)

chewy said:


> Well i see CVN in there and if you've held that for the last 12 months that is not a mistake! 600% profit  and a long way stopping




Bought the other day at 50c but still think it is a good investment at that price.  Only time will tell.


----------



## KevyK (8 December 2007)

Have a few blue chips but prefer the speccies (more of a thrill).

AFI   - Boring but solid
BIT   - Just aquired recently
CAZ  - Got in after it slumped late aug should of sold 3 weeks ago
QAN  - Solid.
PAU  - Dont ask!!
PCP  - Ditto
RHG  - Just got on a few weeks ago. Will sell shortly.
ROC  - Fantastic prospects medium term
WOW - As blue chip as you can get IMO

Recently sold

ORP  - Did nice out of this one.
MAR  - Ditto. Looking to buy back in.
SFR  -  Good Riddance..
EYE  -  Perfect timing on this one

Looking at

MHL, OEL, MAR and HHV(bluey).

I should also mention the one the got away...

SDL mid march was a mouse click away from buying at 0.09 but decided against...


----------



## bvbfan (8 December 2007)

Suppose I better do this 

Currently holding

OXR (from 10c)
EQN
SDL
TMR
MOL
AIM
ARV
ARVO
CGM
DGR
GIA
KGL
TOE


Recently sold/looking to buy back at lower levels

DML
ADY
KMN
HER
TRO
GIP
EXT
CYL


----------



## ithatheekret (8 December 2007)

ithatheekret said:


> I don't personally own these , in fact I have very little in my name . But holdings I have purchased are :
> 
> IPL
> 
> ...




Sorry missed one out a semi recent entry on STO

Only made partial exit on ZFX as the price limit set got overlapped and thilly me put ticked the day only box , could be a blessing in disguise .

SGB is now on deck , now looking at the workings of WHC and PRC

QBE is gone


----------



## explod (8 December 2007)

First time looking at this thread.   I hold

SRI, SBM RSG and JAK

recently moved out of NEM and LGL

Watch,, like and have been in and out of in the last 12 months, depending on price and situation,  OXR, OSH, ZFX, STO, WSA, LGL, MMN, CTO, GDR, BDG, BHP, WOW and CTL  

for whatever its worth


----------



## ithatheekret (8 December 2007)

Hey mate , I thought I was doing okay , the missus who holds very few stocks bought SLX under 70 cents I think and sold it for $12 ish . That impressed me .

She has goldies too , likes the sparklies etc. A typical  

Oh yeah .. PS.. I sold the trusts @ $3.80's  , definitely put it behind me ........ not .


----------



## sheepdip (8 December 2007)

RIO - Most are long term from sub$40 but topped up with BHP merger talk at $129.

BMN - Buying this at every dip from here till 2011! Just bought my son $1000 worth for his first birthday.

NCM - Watching gold price carefully and close to pulling the pin on these if the double top forms on the gold price dropping below $776.

IGR - Good looking gold prospect.

SDL - bought in Fri looking for a technical breakout. Tight stop here so may be out quick.

TZL - If this has half the potential they're talking about it will fly.

RSL - for a punt. Story sounds good so worth throwing some money at it.

Recently out of LGL + DOM to reduce my gold exposure. Switched my PDN for BMN.

70% cash 30% equities at this point in time.


----------



## Treloarasaurus (12 December 2007)

Holding at the moment:

AMP - Boring but has performed reasonably well.
ANZ - Been sluggish for a while but yield is decent and looks cheap.
BHP - Wondering whether to wait for a formal bid for RIO before topping up.
BNB - Wished i topped up on these three days ago.
PEM - Bought two days ago.
SDG - Should be a good long term hold
SRL - Been going great guns since August correction.
WBC - Was my first ever stock.


----------



## So_Cynical (12 December 2007)

Holding at the moment: By size high to low.

*LGL* Lihir Gold
*TRY* Troy recourses
*ENE* Energy developments
*CTO* Citygold
*IAU* Intrepid Mines
*SBS* Sub Sahara resources

Go the Gold.


----------



## franga28 (12 December 2007)

My first post!

Currently holding

NLX-  NYLEX
EXM- EXCALIBUR MINING
MLS- METALS AUSTRALIA
ITC- IMPRESS ENERGY    
TAM- TANAMI GOLD

Not much of a speculator am I?


----------



## chewy (12 December 2007)

grace said:


> Bought the other day at 50c but still think it is a good investment at that price.  Only time will tell.




I think you will wake tomorrow a very happy man - check CVN thread for latest well test results "highest flow rate ever achieved by any oil well drilled onshore Thailand"  :bier:


----------



## grace (12 December 2007)

chewy said:


> I think you will wake tomorrow a very happy man - check CVN thread for latest well test results "highest flow rate ever achieved by any oil well drilled onshore Thailand"  :bier:




Thanks for the news chewy, very exciting.......how many men do you know called Grace?


----------



## adobee (12 December 2007)

I have recently culled alot of stuff out and am down to my dream team..
Unfortunately they are performing like the dream team in the last olympics..

*AND
AGO
AAR
MHL
EXM
RBM
RMD*

In the past I have been along time holder of the following which will probably make a re-appearance in my folder shortly -
ZFX
GBG
SDL
MOL
AVO
VNG

Stocks which have been on recently but I just dont have the faith to keep -
BRO
MAE
POS
BLT

Stocks I am investigating to buy -
MMX
DVM
AHG


----------



## chewy (12 December 2007)

grace said:


> Thanks for the news chewy, very exciting.......how many men do you know called Grace?




lol sorry Grace - a happy woman i mean :


----------



## Jay-684 (13 December 2007)

BHP
CBA
RIO
QBE
BXB
MHL
RBM
JMS
TLSCA
LGL

you could say I'm heavy resources


----------



## AnDy62 (9 January 2008)

In order,

BHP- 
MLE- 
FKP-
NEM-
NAB-
LGL-
SUN-
OSH-
AVX-

All are up except AVX and BHP (bought at just under $45 )


----------



## BlingBling (9 January 2008)

AnDy62 said:


> In order,
> 
> BHP-
> MLE-
> ...




Gee, you must have bought SUN a long time ago if that's still up. It's the safe bet in my portfolio that's doing the dog  (bought pre NSW storms last year)


----------



## AnDy62 (9 January 2008)

Yeh I've had SUN since 2002, bought at around $12. That said, it mightn't be long till they're showing a loss


----------



## AussiePaul72 (3 February 2008)

AussiePaul72 said:


> G'day fellow ASF members! Good to see this thread is still alive and well. It is interesting to see the make-up of other portfolios and peoples comments about stocks and investment strategies.
> 
> Since i started this thread my portfolio has changed a little and below is an update at this moment in time:
> *SDL* - Completely out now ... i bought in at 23c and got right out at 80c ... timing was very good looking back!
> ...




Well things have changed a bit so time for an update on my holding:
Have sold from above,
RAU - did well and still watching closely
AZS - came out ahead after selling at 17.5c. One to watch closely though as drilling results will start filtering in soon.
GBG - very disappointing and sold out at a loss
FNT - also disappointing and sold out at a minor loss
Still holding,
ADY - still believe in this one even though i am in the red
MHL - also in the red but placed this in the bottom drawer for now
EXM - sold some on results but have increased holding again recently to lower buy in price as sellers seem to be building. Looking forward to more drill results being announced
New buys since posting above (in general greater focus on resource companies approaching production in recent buying),
KAL - speccie that is very undervalued IMO with lots happening this quarter
SXP - my only speccie which i have gone with on a hunch, may take a little while for this one to build up momentum but lots of potential in coal, coal seam gas and oil & gas
EQN - looking to top up on this one if SP remains in low $5 range
MUN - gold producer looking at first production next month
AGO - iron ore producer on schedule to start production in Oct and seemed good value buy IMO

Anyone else care to update their portfolio after changes recently????? I'd be interested to see how others might have changed their strategy considering market sentiment! 
Good luck to all


----------



## ormond (3 February 2008)

ormond said:


> Banking & finance
> ANZ
> WBC
> HFA
> ...




over the last couple of months have sold -
CDD
ALS
MEL
PDZ
SGX
MML
IRE
FKP

Have added-
WOR
AGK
PRU
RHL
WBA
SLV
AJL


----------



## nioka (3 February 2008)

nioka said:


> AAE, ABJ, ADI, AGM, ARW, AOE, AUT, BLG, EDE, ESI, FNT, GRK, LAF, MOS, MDS, MHL, NWR, PRE, TAS, VPE.
> 
> Majority of the funds are in AGM, AOE & AUT ( about 60%)  Balance are speccies. This is probably the first time for years I do not hold a dividend paying share. I'll have to think about that,
> 
> ...



 Largest holding still AGM and holding.
 Sold AOE at $2.70 bought back at $1.70, sold again at $1.90 bought back again $1.70 Think they are well underpriced.
 Sold most AUT to move across to ADI to improve the exposure to the Sugarloaf well.
 Bought and sold ABJ a few times with a little profit but held AAE as a dog.
 BLG wasn't going anywhere so it was sold at break even. The same for MOS.
 NWR has been slow but I continue to hold and increased my holding to bring down my average price. PRE was sold at the top and the funds put towards NWR so the book loss on NWR is at least offset with the PRE profit.
 VPE was declared a dog to be put down and was sold. A loss there.
 FNT has fallenin price. Bought more for day trades and is still in the green because of the trading.
 I still hold the rest. Additions have been ACE, TNC, NSL.


----------



## kengaikl (3 February 2008)

BHP and RIO 2 stock portfolio thats all you need.


----------



## nioka (3 February 2008)

kengaikl said:


> BHP and RIO 2 stock portfolio thats all you need.



 OK but where is the challenge? Where is the spice?.


----------



## chilliaa (3 February 2008)

First post on this forum.
Current List
AMP
ANZ
ALL
BNB
BBG
CNP
MQG
MTS
QBE
PPT
IRE
IVC
TOL
WDC

Total holding around $140K with 30% leverage


----------



## chilliaa (3 February 2008)

sorry forgot
RIO


----------



## Julia (3 February 2008)

Mostly cash until the volatility settles.  Still holding:

ASX
BHP
CBA
LEI
OKN
QBE
WOR
WOW


----------



## insider (4 February 2008)

I'm currently not holding any stocks... I sold up my CFD position on BMN before new years... I'm very thankful for this... If I held I would've been in the negative... I keep a close eye on BMN, EXT, CTS, MTN, BHP, RIO, DYE, CAV, and IMI


----------



## kengaikl (4 February 2008)

nioka said:


> OK but where is the challenge? Where is the spice?.




i guess there is not one stock out there worth buying apart from these two. The banks are cheap but i'll stay away from them for sometime. BTW i only invest in the top 200 stocks. i find some of the small cap stocks to be quite illiquid.


----------



## santosof (4 February 2008)

First post on this forum...

Holding:

AED - very disappointing now, holding for longer term
BHP - just acquired during the correction
CHM - very disappointing.
ODN - still long way to go I think

Last time sold:

EGO - short term only 
WOR - sold it not at the right time.

Plan to buy:

WOR - look pretty good, wait for the "right" moment
WOW - seems has solid fundamental

Guys, need your opinion on my "Plan to buy" stock..any comments? any suggestions of other stocks? better one(s)? I'm just a beginner. Appreciate your comments here...


----------



## JTLP (4 February 2008)

So as to avoid the trial by fire santos...nobody can give you investment advice about which stocks to buy etc...(hence you will see DYOR and IMO around a lot) unless they are a financial planner and know your specific details and circumstances...try to rephrase your question in another manner


----------



## Buffettology (4 February 2008)

Only holding 2 stocks, DEX and JST.  

Expect a good profit report from JST for the first half of the financial year and a good upward trend in their price.  It looks nearly the exact situation as 6 months ago!

Cant beleive I didnt get on BHP just the other day when it got down to the early 30s!  

But too volatile, when/if the market takes another hit, I will get on BHP, BKL, EQN if the price becomes right.  Love WOW and JBH also but they are just too high. 

Will keep an eye out for SDG also.


----------



## santosof (4 February 2008)

JTLP said:


> So as to avoid the trial by fire santos...nobody can give you investment advice about which stocks to buy etc...(hence you will see DYOR and IMO around a lot) unless they are a financial planner and know your specific details and circumstances...try to rephrase your question in another manner




Thanks for the comment...yeah, still try to see around for stocks...but my plan is for mid - long term, had a bad experience with short term... My lesson, unless you're a trader, it's very damn hard to play short term (correct me if im wrong)...


----------



## bhiggins (5 February 2008)

Currently holding 3 stocks only as believe in concentrated portfolios.

CNM - renewable energy inparticular wave energy and clean coal.

TGS - big copper and cobalt resource in DRCongo with huge upside potential as TSX listing planned for March.

RLC - broad mining exploration, Australian based.

Total holding approx $4.5m with biggest holdings in CNM and TGS having accumulated at low prices over last 4 years and 1 year respectively. Starting to build further exposure now to RLC based predominantly on its Bullamine project south of Perth - market cap of only 3m but plenty of upside obviously if they can project into production or at least get it ready for production.

Good luck and happy hunting


----------



## chilliaa (6 February 2008)

Aplying the theory that you cant get rich by following the masses, i hold a portfolio of 15 odd stocks of which only one is resources based.  Looking at the relative number of posts in this forum, resource stock suggestions outweigh other stocks by a ratio of around 5:1.

Im either going to get slaughted or make decent money in the long term


----------



## Buffettology (6 February 2008)

chilliaa said:


> Aplying the theory that you cant get rich by following the masses, i hold a portfolio of 15 odd stocks of which only one is resources based.  Looking at the relative number of posts in this forum, resource stock suggestions outweigh other stocks by a ratio of around 5:1.
> 
> Im either going to get slaughted or make decent money in the long term




Hope your choosing your stocks well!  

15 odd stocks doesnt sound too good!  You have to follow the stocks the masses like, just buy them at the opposite times!


----------



## joelbaby (7 February 2008)

*Agriculture*

IPL   - Fertilizer
ABB  - Grain
GNC  - Grain
MAK  - Fertilizer Speccie

*Metals*

UMC  - Iron Ore - Big drilling year ahead, in heart of Mining Area C
BRM  - Iron Ore
SLV   - Platinum - In production
BMN   - Uranium - Long term hold.

*Oil*
PPP  - cheap cheap!  4million barrels of oil in production, and a market cap of 130 million.


Am on the lookout for a good Coal Stock


----------



## chilliaa (7 February 2008)

Buffettology said:


> Hope your choosing your stocks well!
> 
> 15 odd stocks doesnt sound too good!  You have to follow the stocks the masses like, just buy them at the opposite times!




Yes if you are a trader applying the 'castles in the sky' theory, but not if you are buying as a buy to hold strategy


----------



## wintermute (7 February 2008)

At some point (actually I guess it was gradual) my portfolio skewed away from established stocks to speculative, and unloved speculative at that!  so in the current climate my portfolio is not doing so well, though two of my stocks INL and VPE make up most of the negative between them. 

not in the chart making up the 11% other is BRW, NLS, CMOOA, and VPEO

Oh and IAG doesn't show either as it is issuer sponsored... It would show as about 10% as well (though obviously that would throw out everything else  ).. It doesn't owe me anything so I'm not too worried about the recent punishment it has received, I've had more in dividends than I paid for the stock so can't complain 

as you might have gathered I take a contrarian approach, though some of my choices (or at least timing of them) has not been ideal 

Tony.


----------



## peric1 (10 February 2008)

currently holding CDS and ROC. Purchased ROC for 1.945 which seems like good value after the January sell-off. 

Stocks i sold a few months ago at a bad time include UMC, TRH and JBH....made a little profit on each, but should have held for a little longer

CDS is currently looking strong at about .14c, got in at .105c and feel the only way may be up

cheers


----------



## Muschu (10 February 2008)

Mine are mainly conservative
CBA
ANZ
WBC
MBL

BHP
RIO
OXR
AXO [hmmm...]
WPL

WOW
WES
QBE

NVT

[Any tiny holds in SMY, TTY, NXS, FRS, KZL]

Looking at
BKN
TOL
AIO
ARG
[Comments on any of this last group are welcome].

Regards
Rick


----------



## trtkjd1 (10 February 2008)

All my stocks are speculative 
CTO
MCO
TAM
IGR
CUE
NAV
         Just hope the bottom doesn,t fall out of gold or i,ll be up the creek, still its only a hobby for me at this stage . have held VRE FXR NWR which i,ve been lucky enough to make good profits on. Have also held MON and bdg but have been able to get out of jail with only small losses on these


----------



## adobee (11 February 2008)

adobee said:


> I have recently culled alot of stuff out and am down to my dream team..
> Unfortunately they are performing like the dream team in the last olympics..
> 
> *AND
> ...





Revised with a big shuffle in holdings of these stocks at what I hope was the bottom of the market a few weeks ago - now holding -

AGO- Atlas Iron Ore
LRF - Link Resource Fund  very interesting
CVN  - 
AND -
AVO -
LGL-
AAR -


----------



## jman2007 (17 February 2008)

Currently I have a wide variety:

*Oil & Gas, Coal Seam Gas:*  AOE, NXS

*Copper and Base Metals:* CUO, CGG

*Gold:* PRU, CGX

*Iron Ore:* MGX, CFE

*Uranium:* MRO, CTS

*Precious Metals:* THR

Currently following IGR, VML, CRE and MOL.  I got burned on MRO and CTS rather badly, but most of my other stocks are long-termers for me atm, and are going ok (got in MGX at 79c). Offloaded UKL last year (Thank God) for 1.27, sp now around 35c!

Cheers
jman


----------



## So_Cynical (17 February 2008)

Gold specks *SBS . GDR*

Gold near producers *MDL . EVG*

Gold Producers *LGL . TRY . CTO . IAU*

Green energy Producer *ENE*

Not sure how to define *CPU*

Looking at a bank this week.


----------



## james99 (21 February 2008)

BHP -  couldn't resist at current prices; an outstanding company and it will be interesting to see the impact of its increasing petroleum business.

PNN - good value currently, with good cash reserves, and capable management, but I am still not entirely sure when it will develop an income earning asset; without progress towards that, it may, I suspect, be quite rangebound in the .90 to 1.20 range. I have a relatively small holding only in this (less than of any share).

MPO - excellent reserves; good spread geopolitically and with excellent and ambitious management and small production (as yet). Seems very cheap at present.

MEE - seems very undervalued. It has over 800,000 ounces of gold, 1 million ton of coal and many licences. As with MPO, any good well managed UGC or CMB company, and there are several other good Aussie small caps in that category, seem a worthwhile medium term portfolio addition.  

SSN - a still quite untested set of reserves, but in a good location (geographically and politically with the increasing US focus on energy security), with the backing of certain US investors who have had past success in achieving rapid re-ratings for small caps. The dual US / AU listing is very unusual for a small cap but does, genuinely, carry potential. Although Ballieu valued it AU shares at .35, it is quite difficult to approximate its actual value.

STU - solid small cap oil producer which is (after some years) now taking steps to explore and share in a potential 50 mil bl oil reserve and, if sucessful, result in a rerating. Its current performance should result in steady share gains, albeit without the same prospect of rapid rerating as some of the others, but nor does it have the risks.


----------



## MRC & Co (2 March 2008)

CCP (spec buy in its recent slaughtering), DEX, EQI, EQN, JST, KZL, MCR, SBM, SGX.

Looking to time my entry into BKL, SDG, PMM, OEX, GCL.

As you can see currently, I have weighted my portfolio towards this commodity bull (especially gold), so strap in for the ride!


----------



## doogle (3 March 2008)

AMP
ANZ
CBA
CNM
FUN (dying?)
IAG
QAN  
TLS
TTS  
VBA (want out too much exposure to airlines)
WES
WOW


----------



## imajica (3 March 2008)

Only holding two stocks at the moment

Aquila resources (AQA) huge iron ore JORC resource and massive coal interests

Mincor Resources (MCR) successful nickel miner, two new mines opening this year, strong growth profile, low P/E


----------



## Mumbank (3 March 2008)

BBP - not a lot bought on the float - wish I had sold when they went up. Will hold for a while longer and see what happens. Not a big exposure.

BNB - have held since shortly after float, then added more at end of Jan when they were down to $16.20, still confident this is gonna recover when it settles and these are my long term hold and retirement plan!!

OSH - Bought at $1.19 and don't plan on selling any time soon.

LYC and CFE - Long term holds bought at 23c and 38c respectively.

SEN - oh dear why did I listen to that tip!!!! Just hanging on now coz they went down too far too quick to get out.

NWT - Another speccie, hold and see.

Just wish I had more funds now I think despite the downturn its a good time to buy blue chips. However, there is nothing in my portfolio I am keen to get rid of to buy anything else as I consider speccies just that, they are the gamble and I'm not getting out now!!!


----------



## AnDy62 (3 March 2008)

I'll update my holdings;

SUN
BHP
LGL
NEM
BJT
NAB
EXM
OSH

My goldies are keeping me in the green at the moment, but I'm happy to wait for the market to turn with my long term holdings. Thinking of a foray into another goldie or WOW.


----------



## Jordanlee (5 March 2008)

AND
ANZ-wait..wait...wait....
GBM-just bought some @ 20c
PGM-going to sell and keep a very small amount
NSX


----------



## monkeybusiness (11 March 2008)

cuo
brm
ehl - can't work this one out, rest of the market is not going so well, today       l'm waiting to buy and they go to green


----------



## AussiePaul72 (11 March 2008)

Ok here is an update on my current holdings:

MUN - due to start gold production this month
EXM - gold exploration awaiting drill results
MXR - recently bought as appears to be undervalued with lots of potential
CGX - also recently bought
MHL - significant loss but have it in the bottom drawer

Yes yes i know ....... 80% of stocks involved in gold for at least part of their interests. Didn't purposely do this but might start looking at diversifying a bit down the track.

Was briefly in AGO (iron ore - still like it and looking to entre again in the next few months) and WBC (thought i picked the bottom for banks but last few days made me think otherwise)


----------



## eMark (11 March 2008)

UMC
GDA
PSP
RCH


----------



## jman2007 (13 March 2008)

jman2007 said:


> Currently I have a wide variety:
> 
> *Oil & Gas, Coal Seam Gas:*  AOE, NXS
> 
> ...




A few more acquisitons (QOL, IGR) and 1 sell (CGX):

*Oil & Gas, Coal Seam Gas:*  AOE, NXS

*Copper and Base Metals:* CUO, CGG

*Gold:* PRU, IGR

*Iron Ore:* MGX, CFE

*Uranium:* MRO, CTS

*Precious Metals:* THR, QOL

Watching MOL and RSG with some interest....

jman


----------



## trillionaire#1 (14 March 2008)

how many would you dare hold right now!

anyway i've still got:WSA
                            AOK
                            MEO
                            GBG
                            CNH
                            PNN
                            SLX.
considering:            CFE
                            AXM
                            ORD


----------



## Trader52 (30 March 2008)

I have some good ones and some dogs!

SDL - Must go up from here.
EQX - Strange one, but some good coal prospects.
MQG - Banks are risky at the moment, but they look cheap.
GIR - I like their many projects, not relying on one project
CFE - Undervalued if sale goes through, which looks likely
PDZ - A dog at the moment, Don't know what went wrong.
LKO - Speculator only
CNP - Bought at about .40, so down but now heading back up.
BDG - About to restart gold production with no hedge book.
LYC - I like their story long term.
UTO - A dog.
CUL - Up and down.
EVZ - In a good position to profit from resources boom.

As you can see, I am chasing SP gain rather then dividends.

Happy for any comments from anyone.


----------



## Tukker (14 April 2008)

Image Resources - IMA

Good Leadership, Good Communication, Good Methods, Great Initial Results, first JORC coming out this month should be a beauty, couple other projects in progress should make it look ugly in comparison, 100mil cap. Got a mineral sands "target" 28kmX9km still to work on.  

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4608&highlight=ima


MUNDO MINERALS

Resources remain un-hedged, Finance arrangement is excellent and is for project advancement, Financing allows an 'all in one package' to advance all projects, Relatively low market capitalisaton remains intact, Unlikely to see further financing in the near future as cash flow will be positive. (Thanks hangseng) 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5132&highlight=mun&page=2

Looking at:

IRC
FDL


----------



## AussiePaul72 (24 April 2008)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Ok here is an update on my current holdings:
> 
> MUN - due to start gold production this month
> EXM - gold exploration awaiting drill results
> ...




Time for another update on my holdings!
EXM - sold out after last announcement. Believe there is lots of potential but too many sellers lined up to recover their money on this one for my liking. May re-visit it later on. Still on my watch list.
CGX - sold out
*MUN - still hold and feel very comfortable with this one even though the SP slid back slightly but am confident that when gold production begins (very soon) the SP will respond and possibly be re-rated
MXR - still hold and with a number of pending announcements due am quite excited about the potential of this one
MHL - still hold at a significant loss but are in the bottom drawer*
DGR - bought in and sold out at a small loss
*GIR - New holding that is performing very well at present with what seems to be a re-rating in SP currently. Lots of potential with many large scale projects.
ROC - New holding which i bought today.*

Best of luck to all investors - I find this a fascinating thread to see other portfolios and where investors see value!


----------



## Miner (26 April 2008)

AussiePaul72 said:


> T
> CGX - sold out
> *ROC - New holding which i bought today.*
> 
> Best of luck to all investors - I find this a fascinating thread to see other portfolios and where investors see value!




Hi AussiePaul

Thanks for sharing your holding

Would you mind to share your thoughts to sell out CGX ? I am curious as a current holder.
Also what did you see the future for ROC

Regards


----------



## imajica (4 May 2008)

PTN - 14% tax deferred yield - was hammered down to 60 cents by the overall market downturn - is starting to climb again - has low gearing and guaranteed income that will only increase over time. The market won't ignore this yield for long!

LRF - also was hammered by the market during the irrational sell off - trading a huge discount to NTA and own nearly 10% of AGO which has gone gangbusters recently. Their stake in AGO alone is worth nearly 60 million. Great value at these prices. Also there has been talk that this years dividend will be 30% higher than last year's distribution of 8.5 cents. about 11c. a nice yield of 9.2%


----------



## chrissyoscar (4 May 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and by the looks of it i'll be spending a lot of time here.

I have recently added to my small portfolio which has:

ANZ, CBA, WES

My new additions which I purchased in the last 2 weeks are :

CBA MQG SGB WBC NAB GFF TLS QBE TOL AGO

I have a fairly safe and boring portfolio based mainly on banks and dividends but at these low prices I'm hoping to make at least 30-50% gains within 12-18mths.
I recently heard about Atlas (AGO) so that's the one I'm keeping a close eye on and hopefully get the biggest gains from.
I still have heaps to learn so this site was a great find.

Thanks..  Oscar


----------



## Pommiegranite (4 May 2008)

*TZL* is the only stock I hold, and I'm up to my eyeballs in them. I have invested in them as I believe the real money will be made by those who do their own detailed research in individual companies in each sectors rather than following the masses into mining specs (I've never been lucky enough to hit the bullseye with my eyes closed)

*Reasons:*

1. *Disruptive technology* which will change the way we live our lives. Could have as big an impact as the PC. Look up ubiquitous computing - this is addressing wave 3.

2. *No competition* - Over 200 Patents protecting invention for another 10 years. 

3. *Recession proof -* Is so cheap to produce and cost saving (weight, installation time etc), the more the POO goes up, the more Intevia is needed. Cost saving technology will fare well in a global recession. What would happen to mining specs should a massive global recession eventuate? 

4. *Whole NEW market* - According to a research report (which can be purchased for $4000, Intellingent fastening is a $50 billion market and is growing at 4% per annum. TZ have a massive headstart in this market.

4. *Market cap less than $200million AUD* therefore upside is huge. I have calculated that the downside is virtually none existant as well covered by assets.

5. *Due to list on NASDAQ* by Q4 2008 (NASDAQ p/e can be upto 1000x forecast earnings)

6. *Management very experienced in IPOs* and respected included Chris Keliher (former head of Microsoft Asia Pac)

7. *Prestigious Early adopters* of technology include Boeing, Airbus, NASA, BAE, Visteon. (Media blackout by choice of company means some of these company names have not been released but can be found by intelligent research). 

8. *No debt/Ability to raise cash in current economic climate* - $24million provided by way of convertible note to QVT in Feb 2008. 

9. *Extremely low p/e on expected earnings*. I prefer to invest in a company *before *the masses get their hands on it.

10. *Very high margins* - upto 65% as stated by management

11. *Numerous awards* for their technology.

12. *Overlooked stock* - While most of the spec sector think "mining boom - lets make money". I prefer to see it that while a lot of investment money flows into the mining spec stocks, it means the Aussie inventions such as TZ's Intevia are overlooked here in Australia. This suits me fine, as once TZ delist from the ASX and relist on NASDAQ, the Americans will not have cloudy eyes when judging a tech stock, especially when listed on NASDAQ.

13. *Great press* - In a Speculator article from last September, David Hasslehurt stated that sources close to the company expect the SP to be 10x current upon NASDAQ listing. (Note the disclaimer at the bottom of Speculator articles states that his family own shares in TZ - the only stock in his portfolio which he states they do own)


Eggs in one basket? Damn right. Oh such a beautiful basket.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (4 May 2008)

Miner said:


> Hi AussiePaul
> 
> Thanks for sharing your holding
> 
> ...




Hi Miner,
Sorry for the late reply. I only just checked this thread again and saw your post.
I see a bright future for both CGX and ROC from my reckoning. I guess i bought into both stocks after they had made a bit of a run up. Indications soon after buying were that were going to settle back a bit with investors taking profits. So i made the decision to opt out of both and possibly buy back in at a lower entry price.
In terms of company potential, i think CGX gold projects have a lot of upside and also ROC could see a possible re-rating in the near term. I am monitoring both company's closely on my watch list. CGX need an announcement to stabilise the very slow decline in SP after that rapid rise re-rating. Not sure what a good entry would be but am thinking under $1.80. In regard to ROC, anything under $2 i think is a very good entry price. Seems to be resistance at $2.20-$2.30 but given a good announcement this could be broken down quickly.
Anyway, these are just my own thoughts and opinions. Please do your own research!


----------



## BenH (5 May 2008)

Ive got MHL, INP, and SAE at the moment, i just gt into MHL so its at a 0 % loss,, inp and sae are going well, especialy inp, got to love 22% in one day hey  Im looking at QOL at the oment, could be an interesting one.


----------



## holycheif (15 June 2008)

Hi all currently hold

LNC (Lucky enough to get them at $1.70)
BLR (maybe they will come good in the end)
WSA (havent heard anyone talk of these guys and wonder what everyone thinks of them i bought in at $4.20 and they've peaked earlier this year at $12.. but am considering getting out of them now)
FAR (these guys will be big)

about to purchuse
ICN
EGO
CXY
GLX

cheers

jeff


----------



## AnDy62 (16 June 2008)

Holding;

BHP, SUN, LGL, EXM, AVX, QOL, MOL, IRN

Mainly accumulating cash for safety and maybe some good opportunities down the line...


----------



## chrissyoscar (17 June 2008)

chrissyoscar said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and by the looks of it i'll be spending a lot of time here.
> 
> I have recently added to my small portfolio which has:
> 
> ...




I'm now holding

FMS, MXR, AGO, ADY, BMY

As you can see from what I used to hold only a few months back I have taken a somewhat more risky approach to my investing.
Most of the stocks if not all are now spec stocks with more risk attached to them.


----------



## chinabull (21 June 2008)

Stocks
DJP, JJA, RJI, RJA - Commodities Indexes
DPS - Dr Pepper Snapple
NKE - NIKE
BNS - Bank of Nova Scotia
CCH - Coca-Cola Hellenic
HNP - Huaneng Power
HP - Helmerich & Payne
GMK - GRUMA SAB de CV
BIP - Brookfield Infrastructure Partners
USB - US Bancorp

Options Long
CHK - Chesapeake Energy
DVN - Devon Energy
XTO - XTO Energy
POT - Potash Corp Saskatchewan

Options Short
MER - Merrill Lynch
C - Citicorp


-- chinabull
http://JimRogersProject.wordpress.com


----------



## Sean K (21 June 2008)

Too many at the moment for my liking, and too many of some.


----------



## mfp (21 June 2008)

None, zilch, zero.
And i had a wonderful night's sleep.
Nice pie chart kennas.


----------



## CAB SAV (21 June 2008)

Hi, Holding-
ARH
TZN
NGE
MBN
MLX
SRH
LLC
CCL
MEL
ESG
BUL
CUO
MSL
ISK
WBC

 LLC held since 1987, NGE & ISK only few mths, very speculative
Trade CCL & others stocks, long & short within the day.


----------



## dj_420 (21 June 2008)

Only holding a very select few:

PDN (Since SMM takeover)
EQN
CEY
RIV

Sold out of:

INP
OXR

Its the only areas that I see there been continued demand in the event of downturns like the one we are experiencing.

Considering DMM, MNM.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (21 June 2008)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Time for another update on my holdings!
> *MUN - still hold and feel very comfortable with this one even though the SP slid back slightly but am confident that when gold production begins (very soon) the SP will respond and possibly be re-rated
> MXR - still hold and with a number of pending announcements due am quite excited about the potential of this one
> MHL - still hold at a significant loss but are in the bottom drawer*
> ...




G'day All,
Good to see this thread is still active and people are updating their holdings every so often!
Well its been a couple of months since i last updated my holding and it looks vastly different to the above:

Sold out:
MUN - was disappointed with this one and could not understand the decline in SP as they moved into gold production. I have no doubt they will come back but i guess i didn't have the patience to wait it out!
MXR - got on this one a couple of times and did quite well
GIR - did well out of GIR but should have held a lot longer than i did
ROC - short term hold

Current Holdings (in order of size):
MHL - Bought more and lowered my average buy price. I think we are in for some interesting times over the next month or two with the potential official signing of JV with Sentry and possible new projects.
AZX - Bought yesterday at what i considered to be bargain basement prices for the projects they have on the go. Two significant projects on the go with others being explored. Kingsgate (NSW) Mo,Bi and possibly Si (high value which would otherwise be waste) project and also Khartoum (North Qld) Tin project which could be shown to be a world class tin project after more drilling has taken place to get an accurate handle on resource size. Market cap of around $23M currently.
COE - Cooper Energy involved in oil production and new oilfield projects. SP has declined and stabilised around the 50c level (currently 46.5c). Many analysts and also the company suggests that they are very much undervalued at these prices. Lots of potential IMHO
BMY - Excellent tenements in the Pilbara region for iron ore. Manganese & base metals prospects in NT aswell. Early days at present and as somebody else (could have been YT) mentioned this could be a sleeping giant! Market cap of only about $12M currently.
AXE - Archer Exploration is an iron ore, manganese and base metals explorer with a range of wholly owned projects in the highly prospective Gawler Craton region of South Australia. To date their Carappee Hill project has shown grades of up to 57% iron ore and manganese grades of up to 53.8%. RC drilling of 2000-3000m has just started last week and should be completed within a couple of weeks. AXE also have well advanced exploration on a number of anomolies on their Olympic Dam style IOCG-U deposits. They have also recently announced their latest aquisition of a tenement area that covers the historic Fairview Phosphate Mine and Robertstown Copper Mine. A lot of exciting projects on the go and has a very modest market cap of just over $5M.
CYS - Chrysalis Resources relatively newly listed with a lot of projects covering many commodities in WA. Has some very prospective ground for iron ore. Market cap of just over $6M.
AHN - Athena Resources has projects in WA. Recently announced very encouraging rock chip samples for Cu, Au and PGE's. Market cap of only just over $3M. My big speccie!!

Good luck to all


----------



## springhill (21 June 2008)

Currently holding

WSA
SDL
MEE
ATV
GBG
CXY
GLX

Hmmmm does this make me a speculator? Or a risky fool?


----------



## nizar (21 June 2008)

kennas said:


> Too many at the moment for my liking, and too many of some.




Good effort.
MAK probably started as 5% of your portfolio


----------



## ans25 (21 June 2008)

Up to my neck full of DMM

and others include, LKO (short term speccy)
LMG
CAG
ADY

Have got rid of
GBG (a good ride)
CFE(maybe a bad choice but was running out of patience)
NSL (took my profits at 7c)

Thanks


----------



## ormond (21 June 2008)

ANZ-held for yrs(dont know why)
WBC-as above
WOR-oil engineering major
UGL-lost heaps but a hold
WDS-coal servicing co.
AJL-exposure to csg (best investment)
SEA-my oil spec(lots of cash)
KAR-drilling later this year(done well on this)
KGL-my gold spec
PDZ-copper lead zinc spec(high hopes)
MAK-long term hold
BON-phosphate spec
SRL-coal major
KBC-another poorly peforming finncial
TSM-as above
RHL-agricultural exposure
CSS-now free carried aquaculture stock
SLV-platinum producer
AGK-every one needs electricity


----------



## imajica (22 June 2008)

just AQA at the moment

risky I know to have a lot on one stock but I must say I have fallen in love with this story


----------



## franga28 (22 June 2008)

Currently holding

EXM
NLX
TAM
BLR
MLS
ITC

Recently sold
GPN
PNA


----------



## drillinto (25 June 2008)

My current top three:

1. RIV (coal)

2. TAM (gold)

3. AAC (cattle)

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## andy87 (25 June 2008)

MIG

TLS
both are sh*te 

Sold QAN about 12 months ago,
100% return


----------



## Atma (25 June 2008)

1/3 is in UMC 

1/7 in CEY

1/6 in FRS

Rest
 BMY, BCI, NOD, MOL, MAK, KAR, and WRK, WHC,CEY and other ones which are 80% losers


----------



## swill (26 June 2008)

LNC, MEE, AVX:


----------



## vine (26 June 2008)

Currently holding all resources
15% BCC
15% BMY
15% DMM
40% THX
10% IGR
5%  SUR , URL 

Recently sold BRM and MXR  thanks YT


----------



## eddyeagle (26 June 2008)

kennas said:


> Too many at the moment for my liking, and too many of some.




Love the pie chart Kennas!


----------



## eddyeagle (26 June 2008)

Here are my current stock holdings and their %s- obviously a heavy emphasis on resources, gold, oil etc. Some start performers in there and some dogs ie. DIO. 
That makes up about 40% of my entire portfolio. I have another 40% in cash and 20% in managed funds - mainly property trusts.
Feel free to offer feedback.


----------



## Goldmann (26 June 2008)

swill said:


> LNC, MEE, AVX:




have a few wines, and been looking at new snow boards for most of the eveing.. now the shiraz is kicking, and i feel we have an infinity...

have been holding AVX for a long time,.. bought in at .20. my portfolio heavily weighted towards this finally kicking the **** we know it will...

not so lucky with LNC.. bought in today actually... but lots of upside.

own a bit of gold DIO, LGL etc am a gold bulll.... well my mate is... hahaha

moved into coal today with RIV... looks reall good.. have a look at the release in the RIV share thread...

apart from that NIB gave me some shares that i would swap for a band aid.. does that count.. hahaha your all way too serious.. its only money.... haha and there is plenty more of that around...


----------



## Goldmann (26 June 2008)

eddyeagle said:


> Here are my current stock holdings and their %s- obviously a heavy emphasis on resources, gold, oil etc. Some start performers in there and some dogs ie. DIO.
> That makes up about 40% of my entire portfolio. I have another 40% in cash and 20% in managed funds - mainly property trusts.
> Feel free to offer feedback.




do you subscribe to fat prophets.. my mate does.. and you have very similiar portfolios....actually your wheel looks like that of the FP... 

i did forget..Andean is the one gold play i have held that actually has been working..

i should say despite the immature disrespect to the yellow god, i am long gold...


----------



## Goldmann (27 June 2008)

chrissyoscar said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and by the looks of it i'll be spending a lot of time here.
> 
> I have recently added to my small portfolio which has:
> 
> ...




would love to see a chart of where you are now, from where you were when you purchased these... i think nearly all of them would of fallen (some fairly decently) since your purchase... 

you look like you have copped a hiding... call me a sadist.. but would love to see a graph... haha.. atleast my gold bull mate warned me away from anything financial related (or that use oil!)!..

im not immune though.. i do possess the DIO....


----------



## eddyeagle (27 June 2008)

Goldmann said:


> do you subscribe to fat prophets.. my mate does.. and you have very similiar portfolios....actually your wheel looks like that of the FP...
> 
> i did forget..Andean is the one gold play i have held that actually has been working..
> 
> i should say despite the immature disrespect to the yellow god, i am long gold...





I dont subscribe but read all their free newsletters and do my own research from there. I use them as a guide.


----------



## eddyeagle (27 June 2008)

Goldmann said:


> would love to see a chart of where you are now, from where you were when you purchased these... i think nearly all of them would of fallen (some fairly decently) since your purchase...
> 
> you look like you have copped a hiding... call me a sadist.. but would love to see a graph... haha.. atleast my gold bull mate warned me away from anything financial related (or that use oil!)!..
> 
> im not immune though.. i do possess the DIO....





Yeah have to agree that that portfolio of Banks stocks did look pretty ugly!!!


----------



## chrissyoscar (29 June 2008)

Goldmann said:


> would love to see a chart of where you are now, from where you were when you purchased these... i think nearly all of them would of fallen (some fairly decently) since your purchase...
> 
> you look like you have copped a hiding... call me a sadist.. but would love to see a graph... haha.. atleast my gold bull mate warned me away from anything financial related (or that use oil!)!..
> 
> im not immune though.. i do possess the DIO....




Have a look at page 9 on this thread for the post dated 17/06/08 from me.
You will see that I no longer hold most of those shares.
I took a small hit on some.
CBA - small loss
MQG - small profit
SGB - sold the day before Westpac announced the merger (really pissed me off)
WBC - small Loss (with dividend almost square or close enough)
NAB - Small loss (with dividend small gain)
GFF - small profit
TLS - almost square
QBE - nice profit
TOL - Nice profit, got in at $7.90 and out at $8.50 thank god, they are now $6
AGO - Still own and have a nice profit and looks likely to keep going up as they go into production in 3-4mths.

The current shares I'm in are speculative and a lot more risky but they are in the hot resource sector so I'm hopping to make some good money then get out. I'm in, FMS, ADY, MXR, BMY, AGO.
They are all up and my portfolio is up 20% when it could have been down 30% if I stuck with the blue chips.
I got sick of watching the banks going up then down then up and down it was making me dizzy.
All the experts where saying more down side to come so I got out.
Started looking at Flinders Mines (FMS) as it was on my watch list and it kept going up.
Did some research on it and decided to take the plunge, then noticed Brumby Resources was very cheap with good prospects so I got some of those as well. before I knew it I had sold all my blue chip stuff and my portfolio had mainly speculative mining companies.
There'll be investors reading this and thinking I'm a fool and have probably broken most investing rules.
My portfolio started with $50,000 so if things go sour and I lose 1/2 the damage isn't life changing.
The bills still get paid and the house payment still get made.
But if things go well then the house payments become history.
Good luck everyone, interesting times ahead with this crazy market.


----------



## Speewha (29 June 2008)

Hello,
BPO, GOLD, HGO, KEN, MAH, MAK, VEC, VMT, OXR/ZFX. 

For better or for worse, fortunately not until death depart. 

HAPPY NEW all posters 

Regards


----------



## i.hunter (2 July 2008)

WOW only..haha..wanna keep it for long


----------



## vishalt (2 July 2008)

All long-term shares: 

Beach Petroleum - Oil/gas
Australian Worldwideexp - Oil/gas
OZ Minerals - Minerals
Westpac - Bank
ASX - Financials
Woolworths - Retail
SP Ausnet - Electric
Neptune Marine - Engineering


----------



## AussiePaul72 (19 September 2008)

G'day All,

Well no one has posted on this thread for about 10 weeks. Can't say i blame anyone for that as its been a real roller coaster with many downs and not to many ups! However I'd be interested to hear from other ASFers to see what stategy others have taken during the downturn in market sentiment.

Well i haven't sold out of all of my stocks but rather got out of a few, been averaging down on some others and well just sitting on others.

My current portfolio in order of value is:

*BMY* - have increased holding through averaging down buy in price. Picked up a nice parcel at 10c the other day. Prepared to sit on this one as they have lots of exploration work happening in the near future on some very prospective tenements.
*BCC* - have also increased holding through averaging down buy in price. They are already producing in the Gulf of Mexico with many more projects to come on stream by the end of the year. Drilling of new projects was announced last week to start within the next week.
*AXE* - averaged down to a lesser extent as it has held its SP quite well during the market turmoil. Many projects in South Australia across a number of commodities. Currently waiting on drilling results (due any day now) from highly prospective manganese / iron ore at Jamieson Tank project.
*CYS* - Sitting on this one as they own some highly prospective iron ore ground in WA but also multi-commodity projects throughout WA.
*AHN* - Also sitting on this one for the time being.

Hopefully today was the beginning of a turn around in market sentiment. It will take a while to turn things around and for investors to gain confidence again but it would be nice if we had seen the bounce off the bottom today. Anyway, good luck to all


----------



## ormond (20 September 2008)

I've done plenty of shuffling of the deck chairs over the last few months.
My current portfolio in value order is:

UGL-United group
AJL-AJ Lucas group
KAR-Karoon gas
AGK-AGL Energy
WOR-Worley parsons
MLB-Melbourne IT
RHL-Ruralco holdings
WDS-WDS Limited
WBC-Westpac banking
KBC-Keybridge capital
AED-AED Oil
ORE-Orocobre Limited
IGG-Ingena group
MAK-Minemakersa Limited
TRY-Troy Resources
SEA-Sundance Energy
BON-Bonaparte Diamonds


----------



## CanOz (21 September 2008)

We're 100% Cash at 7.7% 

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## nunthewiser (21 September 2008)

MGX ( long term , free ride)
TRY  ( long term -11%)
MTS  ( long term +18% not including divvie returns)
BDM .lol ( avereage 12 and laughable that i still hold it but merely a speccy punt)

67% cash


----------



## fordxbt (21 September 2008)

i dont remember all of them.. 
most are long term..some become that way because of current market sentiment, i dont have a problem dumping losers except when theres a global market turndown
azz 
dgo :bonk:
cvi
cvn
brm
bci
cok
fmg :headshake
bsl
pry
bhp
qgc
zyl
lnn
tls :fu:
wow
bmn
ozl :disgust:


----------



## cbacamden (26 November 2008)

Not much at the moment

BEC
MFF
CPU - Warrant MINIS
XJO - Warrant MINIS

Watching

UGL
BHP
IPL
FMG
CPB
WOR


----------



## Julia (26 November 2008)

cbacamden said:


> Not much at the moment
> 
> BEC
> MFF



Would it be impertinent to ask at what price you bought BEC?


----------



## cbacamden (28 November 2008)

I picked most of em up around 5 cents

Why do you ask ? Just interested ?


----------



## Julia (28 November 2008)

cbacamden said:


> I picked most of em up around 5 cents
> 
> Why do you ask ? Just interested ?



Yes.  Interested in any stock I've held, sold, and watched fall through the floor.  So you managed to buy at the absolute bottom?   Very well done.
What's your plan now?


----------



## cbacamden (28 November 2008)

I did buy some at around 13c - so that wasnt the best 

the way i see it is 

1 - Its way way under valued
2 - Its a possible take over target
3 - Their first period report was way ahead of budget
4 - Im not sure about timing of the next dividend, but the annual dividends are projected to be higher than the current share price

I know many older couples ended up with theses shares when whats its name went down and I suspect many of them have been panic selling as the price continued to slide.

By the end of Jan I recon we should know one way or the other

We may possible see 5cents again  over the next mth


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 November 2008)

aqp
bkn
brm
cey
ggg
mof
rrs


----------



## oztrades (30 November 2008)

aoc
bow
cfe
cusda
dgo
gdy
ipl
spq
xrf

my super company has the biggies (ipl was too good to oversee with dumping at $2.30 (apparently AXA from the company announcements)and a $2.50 rights issue) so why should I compete against them. Im an eternal optomist but I know there is some dead wood in the above.
50% cash


----------



## kirtdog (1 December 2008)

my 2 favourites are:
MCR
ACU


----------



## Johno (1 December 2008)

Just added IGO to mine. They seem like a very good buy to me.


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 December 2008)

bhp
cok
ozl 
prc
ncm


----------



## Shtav1 (11 January 2009)

Johno said:


> Just added IGO to mine. They seem like a very good buy to me.




you have probably done well then. I got in and out alreay. In at 180 and out at 226. 20% so not bad for a month.


----------

